# The Farmer's Dog



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi there! Has anyone tried The Farmer's Dog for fresh dog food? If so, what has your experience been? Right now, Sugar Bella eats Royal Canine. She's super finicky though, so I thought I'd switch it up. Thanks!


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

alphagirl said:


> Hi there! Has anyone tried The Farmer's Dog for fresh dog food? If so, what has your experience been? Right now, Sugar Bella eats Royal Canine. She's super finicky though, so I thought I'd switch it up. Thanks!


Good Morning, My breeder recommended The Farmer's Dog so I ordered it when I first brought my puppy home 2 months ago. I ordered the Chicken packets and Turkey packets. It comes frozen and 1 packet needs to be cut in fours and then divided into serving for the day. I give it to her for breakfast and dinner and she really likes it (she gets Steller and Chewy patty for lunch). It is a little pricey compared to dry food but so worth it to see her run in circles when she knows it's coming.


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Mia321 said:


> Good Morning, My breeder recommended The Farmer's Dog so I ordered it when I first brought my puppy home 2 months ago. I ordered the Chicken packets and Turkey packets. It comes frozen and 1 packet needs to be cut in fours and then divided into serving for the day. I give it to her for breakfast and dinner and she really likes it (she gets Steller and Chewy patty for lunch). It is a little pricey compared to dry food but so worth it to see her run in circles when she knows it's coming.


Thank you for responding, Lori. I'm giving it a try!


----------



## Shrammy (Jul 16, 2021)

alphagirl said:


> Thank you for responding, Lori. I'm giving it a try!
> Snuggles is 13 months. She has been eating Farmer’s Dog for about 6 months. She loves it.She was so picky that It was difficult to get her to eat prior to Farmer’s Dog. Now she is an eager eater.


----------



## Leggz (Jun 1, 2021)

alphagirl said:


> Hi there! Has anyone tried The Farmer's Dog for fresh dog food? If so, what has your experience been? Right now, Sugar Bella eats Royal Canine. She's super finicky though, so I thought I'd switch it up. Thanks!


I tried The Farmers Dog and it was okay and Romeo loved it. Romeo loves all food and was on Royal canine when I got him 4 months ago. I did my research and found My Ollie is the best fresh food money can buy for your dog. Romeo loves Ollie too! He gets all 4 flavors (Beef, Lamb, Chicken & Turkey) he also gets the beef & chicken jerky and I use that as his treats. I did get the sweet potato jerky too but he seems to leave a mess with little pieces around.


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's our update: Sugar LOVES it! In fact, no longer is she not a finicky eater, I have to say "no" because she wants more than what she's supposed to have! If she could eat The Farmers Dog food all day, she would. And, she'd be a pudgy wudgey too and we don't want that! lol


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

alphagirl said:


> Here's our update: Sugar LOVES it! In fact, no longer is she not a finicky eater, I have to say "no" because she wants more than what she's supposed to have! If she could eat The Farmers Dog food all day, she would. And, she'd be a pudgy wudgey too and we don't want that! lol


I'm glad Sugar loves the food. Mia does her "happy dance" when I'm putting it in her dish. She would absolutely eat more if I gave it to her


----------

